# Whats your go to brand?



## ski stef (Sep 20, 2011)

If I'm looking for clothing (jackets pants mittens hats) I seem to always find myself at the Patagonia website or section of the store. I like the way their clothes look and fit and in my past dealings with them their customer service has been remarkable. Runner up would be EMS I think. We got an awesome discount through them when I was a student and I still stick with them now.

If I'm looking for hard wear for the mountain (skis boots poles) lately I've been constantly searching Armada skis.  I haven't been in the market for new equipment so if I were to look for boots probably I'd look for another pair of Heads. And poles, psh....anyone have a pair that aren't bent? I could use some new poles but as far as a brand goes for those I don't think I'd find myself being very picky.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 20, 2011)

Lots of different brands for different things. 

For fleece and soft shells, I look to Patagonia and Black Diamond (of Vermont). 

For hardshells, I can't afford Patagonia. So I have a Mountain Hardwear and an LL Bean model. 

Fortunately for me, and unfortunately for my wallet, there is a Patagonia Factory Outlet less than 2 miles from my new place  Stand back.

Now ski stuff.  Boots are Dalbello and skis are Head.  I am tempted by some of Black Diamond's offerings though....


----------



## bvibert (Sep 20, 2011)

No go to for me, whatever looks good and is cheap usually works for me.


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 20, 2011)

As far as ski's go ever since I stepped onto my first pair of Atomic's I've been hooked.  Went away to a pair of Volants but returned to Atomic after two seasons.  My current pair of Metron 9's are fantastic.  I like the "heavyness" which reacts well on eastern hard pack and find them great in bumps and have found them great in deep Utah powder as well.  Demo'd some skis last season and found the Vokle (sp?) AC 50's to be very similar.  Wish I could have tried a slightly longer pair.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 20, 2011)

Used to be a K2 to guy, but now I own 2 Fischers, a Volkl and a Salomon. Boots are Atomic only because they were what fit me best, They're good for a couple years still, so I'll be open to anything when that time comes around. 

I've gotten hooked on Patagonia fleeces (I've got 4 R1 pullovers ...), but the Jackets don't fit me quite right. 

So I guess I don't have any allegiances at this time.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 20, 2011)

Maybe it's just me, but I'm not brand loyal to any of these things.


----------



## ski stef (Sep 20, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I'm not brand loyal to any of these things.



Yeah well i am definitely not a walking Patagonia ad between gifts and other better deals but I try to stay familiar with what I know and like.  I haven't had much experience recently with skis and stuff, my pair now are volkls but prior to that I've skiied on elans and heads.  All the skis I've ever owned have been gifts and used skis that I've been offered at a good price..looking forward to demo'ing this year and figuring out which brand I like based on my own personal preference


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 20, 2011)

Was a Rossi skier for years, but my last two purchases have been other brands.  Used to be big on Northface, but the last couple of jackets and pants I've owned have been Columbia.  No complaints


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 20, 2011)

I've got a couple Cloudveil softsells that fit me pretty good and also a older insulated Marker jacket. Looking for just a shell for this year, but haven't found a deal on one that fits good.



wa-loaf said:


> Patagonia, but the Jackets don't fit me quite right.



I tried on a new Powderbowl jacket last month, fit me well except the sleeves were about 8" too long for my arms.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Under Arnour for me.  I bought some of their stuff for lacrosse years back and just started wearing it for skiing.  After awhile, UA had a devoted line for winter sports.  I think their quality is not as good as it used to be, but seeing that I use their stuff pretty much year round it would be my go to brand.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 20, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I've got a couple Cloudveil softsells that fit me pretty good and also a older insulated Marker jacket. Looking for just a shell for this year, but haven't found a deal on one that fits good.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried on a new Powderbowl jacket last month, fit me well except the sleeves were about 8" too long for my arms.



Yeah, they're built for tall skinny dudes.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Yeah, they're built for tall skinny dudes.



Well then I will never wear that brand.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 20, 2011)

I play the field quite a bit with brands. For base layers, I have all Patagonia. For socks I have mostly SmartWool. And for outerwear, I've been on a Marmot kick lately but have a wide variety of stuff ready to go.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 20, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Well then I will never wear that brand.



+1


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 20, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Well then I will never wear that brand.





gmcunni said:


> +1



The odd thing is their soft goods fit fine. I picked up a nano puff jacket last year and it fits perfect.


----------



## jaja111 (Sep 20, 2011)

Whatever is on steepandcheap is my go to brand du jour.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> The odd thing is their soft goods fit fine. I picked up a nano puff jacket last year and it fits perfect.



I found as the years went on they elongated the sleeves on the cold wear... not good for my hobbit frame.  :lol:


----------



## Madroch (Sep 21, 2011)

For clothes-- I don't have a go to brand, own Marmot, Spyder, Karbon, Marker outerwear.  I buy what is on sale that fits my need at the moment.

For skis- used to be an Atomic man back in the day (way back- 80's), but since returning to the sport a few years back I seem to have migrated to fischers-- 3 of my 4 paris of current skis are fischers.  I like the light and lively feel with the solid edge hold-- not a fan of the heavy damp feel that many prefer.


Boots- whatever will fit my small skinny feet-- Lange at the moment- but no loyalty there.


----------



## frapcap (Sep 21, 2011)

I only have brand loyalty for a couple of items where other brands just aren't cutting it for my personal use. -- Socks- Spyder are best for me. Smart Wool are okay, but much prefer the previous. 
- Base layer- hot chilis are okay, but I have to agree with Grassi- Under Armor Cold Gear is where its at. -    Pricey, but awesome. 
- Hats- Mountain Hardware or bust.
- Gloves- I'd be open to trying others, but I really enjoy Scott gloves; especially with a built in liner.

The rest- meh.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 21, 2011)

frapcap said:


> I only have brand loyalty for a couple of items where other brands just aren't cutting it for my personal use. -- Socks- Spyder are best for me. Smart Wool are okay, but much prefer the previous.
> - Base layer- hot chilis are okay, but I have to agree with Grassi- Under Armor Cold Gear is where its at. -    Pricey, but awesome.
> - Hats- Mountain Hardware or bust.
> - Gloves- I'd be open to trying others, but I really enjoy Scott gloves; especially with a built in liner.
> ...



My favorite piece of UA cold gear has been with me for the past 7 years!!!!  I think the garment has easily paid for itself at this point.


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Nick (Sep 21, 2011)

Under Armour does rock but I've been using Chilies for a while. 

I've always been a fan of North Face jackets although I'm sure there are better ones out there like Arctery'x. Course they also cost more $$


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 21, 2011)

Ski jacket, fleece and bib - LL Bean. Great construction and great price especially on their line of Gore Tex Pro Shells. They probably have the cheapest Pro Shells on the market. Very solid guarantee policy. My former Bean ski jacket had a malfunctioning zipper. I brought it in for repairs. Since it couldn't be repaired and the jacket had been discontinued, they just gave me a new jacket --which was way more than my old pair. 

Skis - Rossignol. I like their performance and, since I am very familiar with their product line, I can zero in on the ski I need. I usually buy models at least two years after they come out and end up getting them way below MSRP.

That's the extent of my brand loyalty.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2011)

If we're going to break it down to individual items I do have a strong preference to Smartwool ultra thin (or whatever the thinnest ones are) ski socks.  I've mistakenly bought socks online that said they had light padding in some areas, compared to the Smartwool's it's like I have cotton balls stuffed in my socks.  I won't make that mistake again.

I also prefer CW-X for my base layers, but it's pricey and I'll only buy it if I can find a good deal.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm also a fan of the Smartwool socks(any of their socks, ski, running, hiking), their next-to-skin base layer top and CW-X bottoms.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 21, 2011)

Brand-wise I'm all over the map...
Although with skipants...NorthFace's _short_ inseams fit me really well...and their design/materials haven't let me down so far.
Other than that...I'm in the "whatever fits and works gets my attention most" camp.
Some things of well-known brands fit, some don't...
Have to agree that Smartwool socks and UnderArmor tops/bottoms work well.   PolarMax tops work, but would like to try the Patagonia R1s(or similar)...(tried R2s = too much).


----------



## Nick (Sep 21, 2011)

4aprice said:


> As far as ski's go ever since I stepped onto my first pair of Atomic's I've been hooked.  Went away to a pair of Volants but returned to Atomic after two seasons.  My current pair of Metron 9's are fantastic.  I like the "heavyness" which reacts well on eastern hard pack and find them great in bumps and have found them great in deep Utah powder as well.  Demo'd some skis last season and found the Vokle (sp?) AC 50's to be very similar.  Wish I could have tried a slightly longer pair.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Yeah I feel strong brand loyalty to Atomic just because I had so many awesome years and the most epic skiing of my life on my Beta Ride's. It's the first thing I was looking at when reviewing skis, even though I'm sure there are many others equally as awesome.


----------



## Nick (Sep 21, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Ski jacket, fleece and bib - LL Bean. Great construction and great price especially on their line of Gore Tex Pro Shells. They probably have the cheapest Pro Shells on the market. Very solid guarantee policy. My former Bean ski jacket had a malfunctioning zipper. I brought it in for repairs. Since it couldn't be repaired and the jacket had been discontinued, they just gave me a new jacket --which was way more than my old pair.
> 
> Skis - Rossignol. I like their performance and, since I am very familiar with their product line, I can zero in on the ski I need. I usually buy models at least two years after they come out and end up getting them way below MSRP.
> 
> That's the extent of my brand loyalty.



What about that awesome blue monster suit!


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 21, 2011)

Nick said:


> What about that awesome blue monster suit!



LL Bean! Like Sunday River and the Loaf, made in Maine with an ironclad guarantee!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 22, 2011)

I will totally admit that today I have less "goto" brands than I did in years past, since there have been a good number of companies (both new and existing) that have been coming up with some GREAT, "game changing" products as of late.  If the tech, and the science behind the tech seem to be real solid, then reguardless of who made it, that's my "goto" brand now.  I may buy from them again in the future or I may not if someone else has a better product


----------



## frapcap (Sep 22, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> My favorite piece of UA cold gear has been with me for the past 7 years!!!!  I think the garment has easily paid for itself at this point.



That makes me feel _really_ good about my purchase(s). How often have you washed your oldest piece and what kind of condition is it in? Does it still shrink up that tiny bit like it used to when new? 

I have a thing with washing my ski gear- I try not to!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 22, 2011)

frapcap said:


> That makes me feel _really_ good about my purchase(s). How often have you washed your oldest piece and what kind of condition is it in? Does it still shrink up that tiny bit like it used to when new?
> 
> I have a thing with washing my ski gear- I try not to!



I've probably washed my under armour cold gear (tights, turtlenecks, loose fit crewnecks, and even a pair of their socks that I wear under outdoor boots in the winter) conservatively 100 times over the last 5 or 6 years - holds up great, stills shrinks up a bit too (same goes with their warm weather gear).  What I tend to do though is NOT to machine dry them, but air dry them, and I do use either a sport fabric specific detergent, or if I'm out, 1/2 the regular volume of laundry detergent and add an extra rinse cycle - you want to keep the detergent out of the "pores" in the fabric to keep it's breathability/wicking at its best!


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 22, 2011)

frapcap said:


> That makes me feel _really_ good about my purchase(s). How often have you washed your oldest piece and what kind of condition is it in? Does it still shrink up that tiny bit like it used to when new?
> 
> I have a thing with washing my ski gear- I try not to!



Clean, breathable gear is the main factor in performance. 

Wash your stuff in cold water. Use only a powdered detergent.  Do not put softgoods in a dryer. NEVER use fabric softener. It will only clog the pores of the material, among other things. Rinse twice if it's outerwear.


----------



## Nick (Sep 22, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Clean, breathable gear is the main factor in performance.
> 
> Wash your stuff in cold water. Use only a powdered detergent.  Do not put softgoods in a dryer. NEVER use fabric softener. It will only clog the pores of the material, among other things. Rinse twice if it's outerwear.



Good tips. What's the deal with not using a dryer?


----------



## drjeff (Sep 22, 2011)

Nick said:


> Good tips. What's the deal with not using a dryer?



It can accelerate the breakdown of the tech fabrics which leads to decreased performance.  Even though in one sense the performance fabrics are tough and can take a bunch of abuse while in use, when it comes to their care, you need to basically think of them as like a silk fabric which you just handle with a great deal of care


----------



## frapcap (Sep 22, 2011)

drjeff said:


> It can accelerate the breakdown of the tech fabrics which leads to decreased performance.  Even though in one sense the performance fabrics are tough and can take a bunch of abuse while in use, when it comes to their care, you need to basically think of them as like a silk fabric which you just handle with a great deal of care



Thats along the lines of what I've heard. I wash damn near everything I own in cold water, especially athletic wear.

The UA gear says to machine dry low but up until recently I'd just let them air dry. Alternatively, I found that when I air dry, they get that musty mold smell as if there was still water trapped in them; and it never goes away. Happens even with an extra spin cycle. Now I lightly dry and pull them out after ~10-15 minutes. 

The outterwear tip is helpful, too. I only wash my jacket and pants 1-2x per season (or if theres WAY to much spilled on them). 

Since plenty of us are tree skiers, does anyone have any good repair tips for the bottom of your pants, jackets, etc?

I typically use liquid nails for canvas to pull the tear back together. If the tear is more than a 1/2" I put a small piece of canvas behind it and then liquid nails the bejesus out of the patch.
Its a little ghetto-tized but it works very well.


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 22, 2011)

frapcap said:


> Thats along the lines of what I've heard. I wash damn near everything I own in cold water, especially athletic wear.
> 
> The UA gear says to machine dry low but up until recently I'd just let them air dry. Alternatively, I found that when I air dry, they get that musty mold smell as if there was still water trapped in them; and it never goes away. Happens even with an extra spin cycle. Now I lightly dry and pull them out after ~10-15 minutes.
> 
> ...



Washing your stuff frequently is good for the gear. It needs to breath to be able to do its thing for you.  Pay attention to the washing instructions on the label. Most are hard to decipher. You can look up the symbols on any webstite. They are universal. Oxyclean does wonders as well. Mix it with the powder detergent.

Do you hang your undergarments? I put them it a sunny room on hangers.

As for repairs, I find this stuff will do the trick. You can start by initially reinforcing your pants hem with cordura. I don't think it's worth it. Pants are pretty cheap.


----------



## darent (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm a cold water person, double rinse and use tech wash products.always hang dry my ski stuff, never sees a dryer!!


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 26, 2011)

Question: for Gore Tex fabrics, I usually wash them with a Tech Wash then spray on the sealant. What works better after spraying, letting the fabric hang dry or sticking it in the dryer to bake the seal? Thanks!


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 26, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Question: for Gore Tex fabrics, I usually wash them with a Tech Wash then spray on the sealant. What works better after spraying, letting the fabric hang dry or sticking it in the dryer to bake the seal? Thanks!


 
I've always run mine in the dryer.  Theoretically it helps spread the fluid and dries.  But then again, theoretically.  I guess they are making the wash-in TX Direct again.


----------



## hammer (Sep 26, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Question: for Gore Tex fabrics, I usually wash them with a Tech Wash then spray on the sealant. What works better after spraying, letting the fabric hang dry or sticking it in the dryer to bake the seal? Thanks!


Do you apply sealant each time you wash them or only when you notice the outside is no longer water-repellant?

When I first started skiing my go-to brand was Columbia...I've now progressed to TNF which seems decent if you stay away from low-end items.

I know it's a matter of you get what you pay for, but I have not gone to the point where I feel comfortable spending several hundred dollars on single items of clothing...


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 26, 2011)

hammer said:


> I know it's a matter of you get what you pay for, but I have not gone to the point where I feel comfortable spending several hundred dollars on single items of clothing...


 
I am a bargain shopper.  In this economy you can get some great deals on equipment and outerwear.  I personally find that some brands are just too much--such as Arc'teryx and Mammut.  

With regards to TNF my experience is mixed at best.  I owned one of their upper end GTX Shells and after 2 years of light street wear the seam tape was pulling off and there was delamination.  After finally getting that resolved I did purchase an Apex Bionic Softshell in 2007 and it is awesome.  But when I got a sweater for Christmas, and followed the washing instructions (gentle cycle), the sweater literally disintegrated in the washer on the first wash.  Needless to say what was left of it went back to EMS.  After that I don't even consider TNF stuff.


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 27, 2011)

hammer said:


> Do you apply sealant each time you wash them or only when you notice the outside is no longer water-repellant?



I apply sealant everytime I wash which is usually once a season. I usually end the season with a muddy hike and ski and my gear really needs to get washed.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 27, 2011)

I dont feel like I support certain companys over others.  But if I look in my closet, Atomic wins on hard goods, and UA on the soft goods.


----------

